# Pumpkin Spice -hot process



## layserbrat (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is my fresh batch of HP Pumpkin Spice, made with pumpkin puree and coconut milk as the liquid......so far the scent of pumpkin is strong (no scent added). The brown swirls are pumpkin spice mixed in jojoba oil. I also added orange, cassia and clove eo (with only a few drops of each of the last two)


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good! and I hope the scent from the pumpkin puree lasts for you!!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great! I wish I could smell it.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the rustic look you got.  It looks a bit like stone or a gnarled piece of wood.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

Love the look of your soap..


----------



## renata (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like pumpkin bread .......Yumm


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good!! I also make a pumpkin spice bar but I add cinnamon to mine. I also do it hot process.  I use orange, spice and clove fragrance oil to the mix. Yours are prettier though  



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## layserbrat (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I was surprised by the color and scent.  I mixed the pumpkin and coconut milk with the lye and it turned muddy brown... I hope the color and scent stay.


----------



## layserbrat (Sep 24, 2013)

soapsbysonja said:


> Looks good!! I also make a pumpkin spice bar but I add cinnamon to mine. I also do it hot process. I use orange, spice and clove fragrance oil to the mix. Yours are prettier though  View attachment 3789
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


 Yours are great!  It's all about the scent for me. Mainly because I can't swirl worth a darn!:-D


----------

